# Living in York



## Paolo6691 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all

my fist post here

I got a job offer in York but doing some research in the last hours I am thinking it may be a little tight. the annual salary is £22000 (gross) according to several website that means £1470 in my pocket each month, but that doesn't take any pension fund into count (how does work in UK , here in italy it is mandatory).

Also the place is in an industrial estate so I need a car too

thanks a lot

Paolo


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello,

the tax on your income will income will include "national insurance" to pay for healthcare and pension. However it is doubtful you will ever see that "pension" and if you do it will be tiny. 

22k is quite low but if your on your own it should be ok. To put it into perspective trainee police officers (probationers) start on 19k, teachers on about 21k so there are many people living on it here, but there wont be much to save and your lifestyle will have to be quite tame. If you are paying rent it will obviously eat into it. 

York is a nice place full of history, it was the viking town or yorvik and the roman emperor Constantine was first acclaimed on his soldiers shields in york after constntius chlorus died.


----------



## Paolo6691 (Jan 8, 2010)

zeebo said:


> Hello,
> 
> the tax on your income will income will include "national insurance" to pay for healthcare and pension. However it is doubtful you will ever see that "pension" and if you do it will be tiny.
> 
> ...


Thanks this solve the question of pension, yes I know it would not be such a luxurious lifestyle but I was/am quite afraid it would be a stretch to reach the end of the month if I take into account car expenses

Cheers Paolo


----------



## DWE (Jan 8, 2010)

How old are you? How long have you been driving and have you ever claimed on your insurance policy?

If you buy an old diesel car (say, a Mk 3 V.W. Golf), then fuel costs should be quite low.


----------



## YorksMatt (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Paolo

22k isn't actually that low, if you look at average wages in this area (I live in Yorkshire) it's not a bad wage. It all depends on how much your accommodation, car, etc cost really, but you should definitely manage. 

As Zeebo mentioned, York is a great place, there's lots going on there and although it's not particularly cheap, it is a really nice place to live.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## Paolo6691 (Jan 8, 2010)

DWE said:


> How old are you? How long have you been driving and have you ever claimed on your insurance policy?
> 
> If you buy an old diesel car (say, a Mk 3 V.W. Golf), then fuel costs should be quite low.


I am 35 years old and I drove since I was 18 

Thanks for all the infos. I got quite scared when I was looking for a room and I found price in the range of 400 per month plus bills, checking today on different sites I found the are also some around 300 bills included.


Thanks a lot

Paolo


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Paulo,
I am originally from York. It is a great city, I am sure you will enjoy it. I think £22k is an OK wage. York isn't too expensive and I'm sure you will be able to do everything you want to do.
According to this site: Free UK PAYE Income Tax Calculator 2009. Updated for 2009 / 2010 tax year. Calculate your salary / wages / take home pay. you will get around £1425 a month after tax. If you share a larger house with other people you will probably be able to pay less than £400 a month for rent.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Paolo6691 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks, 

yes I spent the weekend looking at several flat share websites, at first I was quite scared by what I was seeing, but then I figured I was looking at an expensive website, there are several room that look nice and are in a range I can afford

Cheers Paolo


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

It may be best to come over first and look in the local papers and or notice board at work, you will find it cheaper and people will know your not messing around. I would imagin you could get a bed and breakfast for around 35 pounds a night.


----------

